# Where did they get the 37 volts from?



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

A store at the mall has this unit for their bathroom sink.

It's a 277v, 3000watts under counter tank. Where did they get the extra 37v from?

The factory in Cali is closed until 1/2/12.

I asked the one electrician I know and he said, "that's impossible and do I have the 250.00 that I owe him?" Right.

He also said that a 240v replacement unit will be just fine, but I owe him money, so I don't know.

The 115v pic shows my meter is working.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

The lights in my shop are 277 VOLT FIXTURES. they work fine on 240....

Nobody cares that this was sent from my droid using. Plumbing Zone


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

One side of 480 three phase to ground.

Mark


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

277 volts is the Hot to Neutral voltage in a 277/480 volt 3-phase "Y" electrical system. 

This is a commercial and industrial application voltage. 

The purpose of using higher voltages in these applications is to supply higher power levels [watts or kVA] than at lower voltages for the same size of conductor. 

A 277 volt service is used for industrial lighting. 

A 480 volt 3-phase power service is common in factories in USA and other countries which use 60 Hz ac electrical services. If you use the 480 volt service lines in the 'star' or 'Y' configuration you will have a central neutral point to connect a neutral line. You can then get a 277 volt single phase service by using one of the three phase lines along with that neutral.

You can't just install a 240 on demand replacement. A few manufacturers such a steibel, eemax and seisco make one especially for this application


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

You should ask a licensed electrician next time... :laughing:

As the others said it's a single hot leg of 480 volt 3-phase to neutral that gives you 277...
Very common in commercial and industrial...


----------



## HOMER (Jun 5, 2011)

those water heaters require an ultra low flow aerator to be installed on faucet it serves to provide semi-warm water.
aerator is included with new water heater(or at least they used to be)


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

HOMER said:


> those water heaters require an ultra low flow aerator to be installed on faucet it serves to provide semi-warm water.
> aerator is included with new water heater(or at least they used to be)


It is around 30 bucks by it's self.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Plumber, Be careful and don't accidentally measure 480-volts with that meter.
It's only a 300-volt meter...


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

HOMER said:


> those water heaters require an ultra low flow aerator to be installed on faucet it serves to provide semi-warm water.
> aerator is included with new water heater(or at least they used to be)


bingo...no aerator on the faucet. But will I sell a new aerator or a new water heater? That is the question.

I can get the same model from the manufacturer, I think. Wasn't showing on their website, though. 

I might just get a electrician I don't owe money to to correct the voltage.

I'm pretty rural up here..don't get to see much variety. Bet the contractors who did this are from California because nobody here would use anything we couldn't get replacement parts for. Common sense, really.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I just had a customer with an Instant-Flow S-30L heater just yesterday (same as that one but 110 - 120v) that wasn't making enough hot water. It had a 2.2 gpm aerator on it and would only make hot water if you barely turned on the water. I replaced the aerator with the proper .5 gpm (which I bought for about $1.75 at my supply house :thumbsup and all is well.









Paul


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

I just threw out two of those same water heaters. There was nothing wrong with them, but they were the wrong type for best buy and they gave too much degree of rise and customers were complaining so they were swapped out for a different model.

They were in the up in the closet for nine years hoping that somebody wanted them. Just sayin 277 volts made everybody say no.


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

ChrisConnor said:


> I just threw out two of those same water heaters. There was nothing wrong with them, but they were the wrong type for best buy and they gave too much degree of rise and customers were complaining so they were swapped out for a different model.
> 
> They were in the up in the closet for nine years hoping that somebody wanted them. Just sayin 277 volts made everybody say no.


At the Petsmart, we pulled two undercounter (120v) units that were installed 10 years ago for two utility sinks. The units had 240 going to them. 

We installed a normal w.h. and piping. We are gods to the employees there.

I'm not going to use the same 277 brand. The company closed down for a week with no support staff. Trouble is, the two supply houses up here never herd of 277v.....


----------



## lpayne1234 (Sep 20, 2008)

ZL700 said:


> 277 volts is the Hot to Neutral voltage in a 277/480 volt 3-phase "Y" electrical system.
> 
> This is a commercial and industrial application voltage.
> 
> ...


good reply, if it calls for 277V put a 277V back.


----------

